# Florida Biotope ID's....With Photobucket!!



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the best I could get with my point and shoot. I hope someone can ID anything!
PHOTO #1
Foreground L....Micranthemum glomeratum??
R......Mystery plant
Midground L...Hydrocotyle sp, , 35 listed as in FL
R....Eleocharis vivipara or baldwinii
Background L....Ludwigia palustris???
R....NO clue








Photo #2 
Close up of mystery plant








Photo #3
The two stems up front have opposite leaves, L. palustris? 
The stems in the back have opposite leaves...no clue









Other views


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

So, are these plants you collected locally? That's pretty nifty!


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a pond behind where I work. The water has been very very low so there are alot of plants at the waters edge that look like emerging aquatics. So far it looks like they all are.


----------

